# Darrer moment



## NattSoler

Hola a tots. Aquesta expressió és «al darrer moment» o «en el darrer moment»? També es pot dir «en l'últim moment»? La frase que vull traduir és " Vaig elegir aquesta carrera gairebé (en el último momento). Gràcies


----------



## Elxenc

Hola i bon dia:

 Ambdues formes són correctes, tant s'hi val dir *darrer* que *últim. *Altre tema seria si deus d'usar la preposició_* a *_o per contra _*en*_. Darrer sona més genuí. Jo en aquest cas preferiria "*Vaig triar aquesta carrera en el darrer instant*". Usem més *instant* per al sentit que vols utilitzar, que no* moment. T*ambé preferiria usar _*triar*_ en comptes d' *elegir *(que també és correcta), per ser la paraula més utilitzada a la meua zona.

Fins una altra


----------



## germanbz

Elxenc said:


> Hola i bon dia:
> 
> Darrer sona més genuí....
> 
> Fins una altra



Deixe una cita que em sembla molt interessant i amb la que estic prou d'acord d'un article de Albert Plà i Nualart (director del diari Avui i ara d'Ara).

_Sempre que dues formes sinònimes -com últim i darrer - són igual de  genuïnes, sembla que la més usada, la que es diu, hauria de ser la  preferent. Ho defensen els lingüistes de la majoria de mitjans. Però  l'usuari, insegur i acomplexat, ja no confia en el que diu.

El seu inconscient es regeix per un principi perillosament simple: com més allunyat del castellà, més correcte...

_Personalmente utilitze les dos formes indistintament, però no pense que cap d'elles siga "més genuïna"_.
_


----------



## Elxenc

germanbz said:


> Deixe una cita que em sembla molt interessant i amb la que estic prou d'acord d'un article de Albert Plà i Nualart (director del diari Avui i ara d'Ara).
> 
> _Sempre que dues formes sinònimes -com últim i darrer - són igual de  genuïnes, sembla que la més usada, la que es diu, hauria de ser la  preferent. Ho defensen els lingüistes de la majoria de mitjans. Però  l'usuari, insegur i acomplexat, ja no confia en el que diu.
> 
> El seu inconscient es regeix per un principi perillosament simple: com més allunyat del castellà, més correcte...
> 
> _Personalmente utilitze les dos formes indistintament, però no pense que cap d'elles siga "més genuïna"_.
> _




Hola i bon _*vespre:*_

Germanbz sembla que te n'oblides que estem "envoltats" que resulta ser sinònim d' "assetjats" per altra llengua amb més presència a tots el _mitjans_... i per tant més potent per a implantar "majories". El que, com tu dius una mica més amunt: "_...__*sembla que la més usada, la que es diu, hauria de ser la  preferent*. *Ho defensen els lingüistes de la majoria de mitjans*; Quins mitjans? _Per a aquest comentari et podria dir més d'un exemple, però ho deixarem en un parell. 
1r. Et puc assegurar que a València l'any 1976, ningú o quasi ningú deia "cridar per telèfon", tot lo món "dia" tocar per telèfon, ara ves a veure quin es el percentatge. La proba d'açò és que en castellà molta gent continua dient "ya te tocaré el viernes" . Eixa accepció del verb tocar, el castellà no la coneix, deuria d'incloure-la donat a València-ciutat (C-9, per exemple) que diu la majoria, quina utilitza?. Es un valencianisme que usem quan perlem castellà -tocarte per teléfono- i que en posant els peus en Castella a tots en han corregit, i no sempre amb educació. 
2n. A València-ciutat tot el món diu "antes" i "antonses" en comptes de "abans" o d'aleshores/llavors. "Antonses" perquè insistim en que corregir per les forme "genuïnes" , si en són una gran majoria qui les usa; si _el poble sempre té la raó_... I posat a embolicar la troca una miqueta més, perquè insistim en defendre _pallola_ enfront de _xarampió_, _pigota _enfront _verola_ (les formes barcelonines es pareixen més al castellà, oi?). En són més qui usen aquestes variants , qué devemde fer?. O _llombrígol_  front _melic_, etc.

Crec que es diu "discriminació positiva" quan s'afavoreix a l' "_ent_" més desprotegit. Siga una dona o, en aquest cas, la nostra llengua. El que jo crec és que hi ha molta relaxació i comoditat. Has sentit parlar del "darrer diumenge d'octubre" o ja n'és una llegenda urbana, endolcida pel "cuéntame como pasó" valencià?

*"Però  l'usuari, insegur i acomplexat, ja no confia en el que diu"  *Crec que t'has passat uns quants pobles amb aquesta afirmació. En l'altre fil crec haver dialogat amb tu, sobre aquest tema. No voldria ser negatiu per tinc els anys suficients per a haver contemplat com a poc a poc la llengua cada volta s'assembla més en la sintaxi i el vocabulari a la nostra "veïna" i al temps host- *hostes vingueren que de casa ens tragueren*-. Quan s'estudien formes verbals o sintaxi en italià o francès, te n'adones que eixes formes no et resulten tan alienes, simplement han caigut en desús per l'ús del castellà per que les fa de diferent manera i les hem copiades. 

Sé que som al mateix vaixell, o deuria de dir "barco"- molts "_especialistes_" l'_aconsellen"...  En la meua opinió el que cal (forma que casi mai sent ara,-fa falta-_ en diu la majoria)és alternar totes les paraules sinónimes i no reduir la llengua al dialecte de la nostra zona immediatament perifèrica (altra paraula que en ve a la memòria -rerepaís-, qui la utilitza ja? He vist alguna traducció de l'anglès que per no usar-la feia un circumloqui horrorós.

Bona nit


----------



## germanbz

Elxenc said:


> Hola i bon _*vespre:*_
> 
> *"Però  l'usuari, insegur i acomplexat, ja no confia en el que diu"  *Crec que t'has passat uns quants pobles amb aquesta afirmació.
> Bona nit



¿Tu has llegit açò?  
_de una cita d'un article de Albert Plà i Nualart_...

Si  vols li ho expliques a l'Albert, i evidentment l'Albert no volia  molestar-te a tu personalment sino parlar del dil.lemes estilistics dins  dels ambients de traducció periodística catalans.

Però de tot això que m'has contestat res te que vore amb la "genuinitat" de la paraula *últim*.  Si m'expliques etimològicament que "últim" es un prèstec recent aliè a  la llengua te donaria la raó sense problema, però pense que no es el  cas.

Un altra cita interessant de este traductor i personatje poc sospictòs de res en contra del català vista la seua trajectòria es:

_¿Volem crear un català estàndar basant-nos en com seria el català si l'historia dels últims 400 cents anys hagés estat un altra que la que ha estat?_


----------



## Elxenc

Bon amic:
No em sent(_senc)_ al·ludit, en absolut. Sé perquè opine com opine i n'he vist "mantes modes". Els dilemes han existit i existiran sempre per moltes raons. Les teories del català light fa temps que campen i n'han fet foradet, i molts justifiquen qualsevol cosa i sembla que parlen "ex-càtedra". 
No voldria parlar ni escriure com "*los fills de la morta-viva*" però crec que podrien fer-nos un passetget per les seues pàgines i veure como escrivien els nostres rebesavis, potser aplegaríem a coincidir amb un 95 % o potser més de lèxic "antic". L'Alcover dóna més cites i potser més antigues a *darrer* que a *últim*, aquest pareix que siga un neologisme del XIX. Guaita-les.
A reveure.


----------



## ernest_

Tant "últim" com "darrer" com "instant" són correctes, i la preposició també pot ser "a" o "en", suposo que depèn de la zona. A on jo visc és més habitual "a l'últim moment".


----------



## germanbz

Elxenc said:


> Bon amic:
> 
> ". L'Alcover dóna més cites i potser més antigues a *darrer* que a *últim*, aquest pareix que siga un neologisme del XIX. Guaita-les.
> A reveure.



Jo no he de guaitar res, que qui té el problema amb la paraula "últim" no soc jo. Si vols manprèn a granar "_neologismes_" del *XIX *i ja posats deprès pots començar pels del *XVIII*.

L'assumpte es que a la fí jo no entenc que esta llengua haja de parlar-se com una espècie de versió de "_la venganza de Don Mendo_" versió catalana.


----------



## Elessar

*NattSoler*, tant _últim_ com _darrer_ són paraules correctíssimes que s'utilitzen en tot el català, per tant pots utilitzar una o l'altra sense problema (condemnar una o l'altra respon a manies personals). Quant a la preposició, jo, com a valencià utilitzaria _en_ perquè em resulta més natural, però fins on sé també és correcte utilitza _a_.


----------

